# Rabbits Species



## blackY98 (Aug 7, 2012)

What is the smallest rabbit species?? and can live as a pet?


----------



## Felixteteddys (Oct 30, 2011)

I think in U.K its the netherland dwarf. They have a wheight between 0,8 and 1,4 kgs. Here in austria/germany we do have a new breed which is called "Löffelohr" in english it will be called "Spoon eared rabbit". Sometimes they get a maximum wheigt of 0,6 kg but we do not breed whith them!! But if rabbits do have this special ears sometimes they never grow up. I really don´t no if you can get in UK!

Here a two of my girls


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

As above the smallest breed is a netherland dwarf, but believe me when I say just because they are small that doesn't mean they need less space than a bigger rabbit. I tend to find they are much more active than the bigger breeds 

These are my two nethies


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

actually you are both forgetting the polish, 0.6kg to 1.1kg

also, they are different breeds, not different species, all domestic rabbits are of the same species


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> actually you are both forgetting the polish, 0.6kg to 1.1kg
> 
> also, they are different breeds, not different species, all domestic rabbits are of the same species


Not forgetting the polish at all, I don't think that the polish should be on the pet market and as that was part of the question I chose the nethie as the smallest breed for a pet


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Have to agree with Bernie - nethies (Netherland Dwarf) are the smallest pet buns, but small in size they they may be - but small in character and energy they are not!!

Ours like to live life at a fast pace, and like nothing better than belting up and down the landing, binkying as they go. They are naughty too, have no morals, and there is nothing laid back about them.

Out of interest Bernie, do you find nethies harder to bond than others, or have we been unlucky?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Have to agree with Bernie - nethies (Netherland Dwarf) are the smallest pet buns, but small in size they they may be - but small in character and energy they are not!!
> 
> Ours like to live life at a fast pace, and like nothing better than belting up and down the landing, binkying as they go. *They are naughty too, have no morals*, and there is nothing laid back about them.
> 
> Out of interest Bernie, do you find nethies harder to bond than others, or have we been unlucky?


The bit in bold is soooo true, Zooty (the sable in the pic) decided that at 1am she was going to dig all the hay out of the litter tray to then proceed to push it around the carpet 

As for bonding I have only ever bonded my two girls (where nethies are concerned) so I can only go on their bond. They are sisters so have never been split, (they were even spayed together so they could heal together). When I added Bluey to the group it was love at first sight, once Bluey realised the girls were too fast for him to hump he gave up and they were completely free range after about a week in total 

Although saying all that, I did try to add Ella to the group when she first turned up but it was instant hatred between Zooty and Ella and after 24 hours it was obvious that it wasn't going to work. But then there were a couple of reasons as to why it didn't work that had nothing to do with breeds.

If I was to try to add a buck to the group it might have been different (although Bluey is buck aggressive so that isn't something I would try lol) but I don't think either one of the girls would accept another doe into their circle.

I'm rambling now :lol:

So basically my thoughts are that nethies are no different to bond than any other breed, they are just high energy so the chasing part of the bond might look worse than it would with a bigger breed


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That makes sense. Thanks Bernie.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

_*ALL rabbits need LOTS of space.  xx*_


----------



## Felixteteddys (Oct 30, 2011)

Jap, no rabbit should life in a small cage


----------



## blackY98 (Aug 7, 2012)

Does the netherland dwarf live in hot places like the United Arab Emirates??


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

blackY98 said:


> Does the netherland dwarf live in hot places like the United Arab Emirates??


Well, domestic rabbits are breed to be kept as pets. You would not find them in the wild, or would they survive there.  xx


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Not forgetting the polish at all, I don't think that the polish should be on the pet market and as that was part of the question I chose the nethie as the smallest breed for a pet


I don't know a lot about rabbits but I had to ask... what's wrong with keeping polish rabbits? :S


----------



## Felixteteddys (Oct 30, 2011)

Nothing! It´s just another dwarf breed just with different standarts from each country


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Not forgetting the polish at all, I don't think that the polish should be on the pet market and as that was part of the question I chose the nethie as the smallest breed for a pet


What's wrong with Polish? Are they too small for their own good or something? :O


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

elmthesofties said:


> I don't know a lot about rabbits but I had to ask... what's wrong with keeping polish rabbits? :S


Polish are very, very delicate rabbits. The slightest shock can cause a heart attack  Also as a breed they can be very jumpy and many are nippers, obviously there will be exceptions but personally I think they aren't a breed for the average pet home.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Polish are very, very delicate rabbits. The slightest shock can cause a heart attack  Also as a breed they can be very jumpy and many are nippers, obviously there will be exceptions but personally I think they aren't a breed for the average pet home.


Oooo! They would not do well at mine, we always have surprise fireworks or something.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Polish are very, very delicate rabbits. The slightest shock can cause a heart attack  Also as a breed they can be very jumpy and many are nippers, obviously there will be exceptions but personally I think they aren't a breed for the average pet home.


my freind has had a polish buck for many years now he doesent nip and is about as jumpy as any dwalf rabbit hes very nice a good pet


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That's bunnies for you - there is always an exception to the rule.

I always thought that the Polish were more "fragile" -they are a very different build and shape to the stocky little nethy, which is why they aren't a great choice for children. I stand to be corrected though.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Polish are very, very delicate rabbits. The slightest shock can cause a heart attack  Also as a breed they can be very jumpy and many are nippers, obviously there will be exceptions but personally I think they aren't a breed for the average pet home.


Man. That sounds awful. 
Thanks for telling me, though!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

wacky said:


> my freind has had a polish buck for many years now he doesent nip and is about as jumpy as any dwalf rabbit hes very nice a good pet


As I said there are exceptions to the rule


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Out of interest Bernie, do you find nethies harder to bond than others, or have we been unlucky?


I have found that my 2 girls have always been the problem with the bonds. Ordinarily its Gypsy that causes the issues, but if she is being well behaved then Marley takes over lol.


----------

